# Chimama's diary



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well here I am. I am going to try this diary thing. Today wasn't such a great day, first I had to put my welch corgi of 11 years to sleep. That was hard because my hubby was way against it, but she was having bowel problem. So I had to be the bad guy. When I got home I had to baby my 5 Chi's. For the record, Pee wee is a female I rescued from a lady that didnt take care of her, she is around 6 years old: Then I have Chia, a long hair, 4 years old:then Lilly, who is Chias baby, 2 years old and hopefully pregnant! Then i have Bocephus and Lola, brother/sister teacups, will be 1 year old. Busy house! I do have another one with a deposit on. I hope to get pictures of all soon to everyone to look at. 
:happy10:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*may 26th*

Well nothing much new here. I am going to get my puppy in 3 days. I sure hope she is cute, I havn't seen her since she was 2 weeks old, barely had her eyes open. I have been working alot so my babies are missing me. Peewee who is deathly afraid of storms, seems to have calmed down, since we had no rain today, first day in about 2 weeks. I caught lola eating poop again today. That makes me sooooo mad. I think i am going to try to deter again.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*memorial day*

Today is Memorial day. I am remembering you gramps! ccasion8: I have my new puppy, went and got her Saturday. She is so cute and adorable. We are calling her Java. She is 6 weeks old, which i think is too young to let them go. I think they need to stay until at least 8 weeks. She was a bit shy, but is doing better now with us. That first nite was a doozy! :confused3: No sleep for me. Just the crying and howling alllllll nite long. Only sleep i got was laying on the floor with her. I can tell she is going to be a mama's dog. She already cries for me when someone else holds her. Danny says to watch out or she will be like my daughter, attached at the hip. haha Java is at doggydaycare, my moms, while i work the next 2 days. Dont trust that low blood sugar they have and husband dont do very well with that aspect of the dogs. Java wants to play with Bo and Lola but she bites their tales and they know they have to be careful with her so they try to just move. What a stinker you are Java!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*June 14*

Well 2 more days and Java will be 8 weeks. Her temper seems to be getting a little better. My hubby wanted me to put an add for sale for her cause he thought she was going to end up mean. I couldnt do that. She will learn and seems to be doing better now. I think it was her age too. She still barks and howls in the crate at nite. I just leave her and shut my door. Hopefully some day she will stop, probably not till she is old enough to sleep in the bed.  Lily is at my moms while I work in case she has the pups early. She is looking bigger than last time. I hope she only has 3 or else they might be too small. I think she might deliver early. Lola was puking this morning b4 I had to come to work so I gave her some medicine, seems to be doing ok now. She gets such bad sinus drainage, I think cause she is so small she gets it worse than the others, even tho they all seem to have it at one point or another. Trying to maybe think of a name for the white/cream girl if i take her. Has to be something easy and short. Maybe sage, thats a cute name, or cookie. Guess I will have to see her first. later


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*me*

Well I am here at work. I hate being away from my dogs for 12 hours and when I get home I am so tired from this stupid hospital. Happy Birthday Java ccasion4: you are 8 weeks old today. I sure can see the difference 2 weeks makes. You are getting bigger and still have a attitude but not so nippy. I know when I first brought you home at 6 weeks you still needed to be playing with your litter mates but that lady had almost all of you sold and going to your new homes. And i was so excited to have you come to your new home :happy3: You sure do like to tease the other dogs. Lola is always snapping at you. 

I am a bit worried about lola. She was puking the other day and today b4 I left for work today she puked again. I wonder if she was eating poop again and it just made her sick today. I hate that, but can't get her to stop. I will have to keep my eye on her the next few days, cause it just might be her sinus. She does have lots of sinus sniffles, I think she just has allergies. 

Well see all you guys when I get home, love ya all


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*Yikes*

This morning was not a good start to the day. You were in one of your fiesty moods. I did the roll over on you and tried to get my hand by your throat and you kept biting me, and was drawing blood. Dad got mad and says your too mean. I wish I knew why you were like that. I never have had a dog like you. I wonder if it is just in your line. You are so sweet when you want to be, you love to cuddle and look so cute. I hope I can get your temper under control. Dad mentioned about putting an add in the paper to sell you. I told him no I was not going to get rid of you, I will just have to work with you. :angel10: God better be helping me!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

[ Well today was a better day. I took you outside in the new pen dad made for all of you babies. You loved it. You would run around and tuck your butt under you while you were running, we would all laugh, then you rolled over and wanted your belly rubbed while you were laying in the sun. You only got a little excited once and I had to spank you and then you behaved. I think you will learn to be nice eventually. You and Lola and Bo seem to be getting along better, not so much fighting and bickering. Well better get going lots to do b4 the day is done.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

You are such a sweet heart Java. :toothy4: You just seem to get cuter every day. You are doing better with your temper now. You also know the meaning of "no" when i tell you. Of course you are still a pup so you have lots of energy and forget yourself on occasions. Everyone just thinks you are adorable and butter wouldnt melt in your mouth. I wondered for those first few weeks why you were sent to me but I guess it was meant to be. I think you will be my number one real soon. When you get old enough to have the run of the house and big enough to sleep in the bed with mom. I have a new playmate picked out for you, but we have to see what she looks like in a few weeks as I am fussy about the way you guys' heads are. I like that apple head and this will be my last one, I dont think dad will let me have more than 7 of you guys. :wink:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I am at work again. Dad just called me to tell me you bit his lip and had one of your fits. You need to stop it, you are not a pit-bull. :twisted: I know you were sort of grumpy last nite too. I had to yell at you for a fit last nite you thought you were going to pull and that was not going to happen with me. It just puzzles me why you are like this. You have been like this since I got you at 6 weeks old. I wish someone could help me or tell me what to do to break you of this. I have never had a baby like you. Kay was really good to you so I can't blame her, it must just be in your breeding line. Oh well I'll just have to keep trying with you.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Hello hello. You were so good today. Cleo came over and visited. You were so good playing with her today. You two actually were very cute and you were very gentle with her. You kept wanting to grab those big dashund ears of hers and I had to tell you not too. I know it was tempting for you cause they were soooo long and right in your face. You are getting to be sooo cute. I just love you to pieces. I was worried about peewee last nite. I thought maybe she had a stroke. But now I am wondering if it was just from the phenobarbital that I had to give her for the fireworks. I really thought she was going to check on out and I was a wreck. I dont need another dog dying on the holiday weekend. She is doing better today, I am watching her carefully. I would be so lost if something happened to her, I am still not over losing Barney last year. Well I have to go we are going to aunts to cook out for the holiday.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well Java dear you have been so good. I think you were just going through a stage when you were biting and growling. I took you to petsmart to buy you a harness and you didnt like your outing. You were drooling so bad I was worried about you. You were pretty scared in the store and in the car too. You rode in the car b4 so that surprised me. There was a puppy crying in the store and you didnt like that, you tried climbing up my neck. I havn't seen Halo in a few days. I will have to go see her this week. Well I better get going and get dinner ready.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Java I just love you to pieces. I think I know why you were picked for me. Here I went to get a smooth hair fawn and pick you a long hair chocolate. You are so sweet now. You are mostly over your killer phase! Now you are going through your shy phase. I had to rescue you from the 2lb Lola last nite, you guys were playing and I'm not sure what she did but you were screaming like a banchee. I got you and gave you a greenie then you wanted some of my chips. I am worried about peewee, the girls called me here at work and said she is limping and when they went to pick her up she screamed. If she goes to the grave I will be a mess. Madison probably wont be much better either. Who knows what happened with her now. I am sort of looking for a blue female now, but I dont want to have to pay an arm and leg for one. Well better get back to work. :wave:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well miss Java you did not do well on your trip. I took you to the dog store and you did ok, little drooling on the way there. Then when we got in the store you started freaking. I wanted people to touch you so you wouldnt be so scared. You did ok, I could tell you didnt like it and then came the drowning drool. We had to wait for the girl for a while to get the fish. Then when we got back in the car you started upchucking. The drooling was terrible, even while you were sleeping on me on the way home. I had to change my shirt cause it was so wet. I want you to be able to ride in the car but you do so bad and it whips you out. I am not sure how to go about getting you used to riding. Maybe I should just take you on small little trips, maybe like school trips. You are such a lover to me, when you are older I plan on you being one of the house dogs. You are going to be a large girl cause you are growing bigger all the time. Poor Lola! :wink:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well miss Java you did good on your little trip the other day to nana's. You didnt drool or puke. You were a little scared of all the people over there, you even growled at one of the ladies there, but you were sitting on my lap at the time. I think you are just possesive of me. great :roll: Just what I need, another one. I am so happy you did good on your trip. I hope taking little trips will help you with your traveling sickness. You were not real keen on Halo, you snapped at her and scared the poor little thing. She kept trying to hide behind my neck. I call you wolf girl. You have such big ears and curly tail. I can't wait till you get old enough to have babies. well better go.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Hello miss Java. You are growing so fast. Still have a bit of a temper when you want to. I am still a little sad as Halo had to be put to sleep yesterday, I was going to bring her home today. She had hydrocephalus and wouldn't quit crying. Her one eye looked funny too. I got to see her b4 she had to go to heaven, told her to give my barney a hug he would be waiting for her. I guess it is better now than after I get her home and really love her alot. We buried her this morning and put flowers on top. She is right next to Barney. I gave all of you's baths this morning and kept busy. Now I just have to deceide when i will bring kissy home. I am a little scared to bring her home yet. later........


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Hello all, looks like a sunny morning today. I still am a bit upset about Halo passing on. I really had my heart set on her. I was looking at some pics of her last nite, she was so cute with those blue eyes and big ears. I guess I will just have to wait to see when one comes up that catches my heart like she did. I just have to hold off for awhile, cause I dont want to just get one to replace her. Well going to get going this is to depressing. Think i will go tend to the garden.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well I havn't wrote for awhile. I didn't end up getting any of the puppies. After Halo died I just didnt want any puppy. Then one day Nana went and bought a blue and fawn female that is 7 months old. I seen her and deceided to take her home and fatten her up. She was a mess. I think she was in a small dark space. I names her sky. She was afraid of everything! She didnt know what papers were for, she was afraid of the doorways and any noise. Her ears were nasty with yuk in them and she was soooo skinny. I can't believe my mom bought her looking like she did. I had her about a week and told my mom she was coming back to her house, I couldnt stand her peeing on my kitchen floor. I loaded her in the car and went around the block and took her back home. I was just too attached to her. I couldn't do that to her, she had started to come along way. She was learning the papers and got on well with the other dogs. I just love her to pieces. She still wont have anything to do with the hubby and he tries so hard. She barks/howls/growls at him still. I ordered a bark free device that will make a sound to the dogs when they bark. I sure hope it works. Sky has gained weight and is doing good now. Java you sure do get jealous. You are getting to be such a big girl too. And you are nice now too. well I have to get back to work. later


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well Sky is still not having to do anything with dad. I am still waiting for the bark thing, it is on back order, of course. Java you did so good this afternoon taking a nap with me in the big bed. I might let you sleep with us tonite. I just gave you and a couple of the dogs a bath so i need to let you dry off. Not much else going on. It is getting fall now, so it is cooled off today, kind of a gloomy day, no rain tho, which we need very bad. The ground is sooo hard, I was putting up halloween yard deco and i could barely get the stakes in the ground. I am so excited christmas is around the corner I just love decorating for it, the day after halloween I will be getting ready. This will be your first Christmas, and Sky's too. She will be afraid of the tree i bet, I wonder if you will be? No tearing up the packages either :santa: Well have to go feed the human kids, luv ya


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Well you are getting so pretty java, your coat is so shiny now all it needs to do is get longer. You sure are a heffer, but you are a pretty good girl. Sky on the other hand still barks at dad all the time. She was taking food from him yesterday at dinner but this morning she was back to her barking again. I wish that stupid bark thing would come soon, I could use it for chia too, I think it will be good for all the pooches Its only 28degrees here this morning, I think winter is on its way, yea! I love the cold. You have never seen snow b4, I wonder what you will do. You probably can go out cause you have some substance to your body. Well I have to get back to work.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Not much new going on. I have another rescue, Chila. I call her Chalupa. She is coming around. I got her skin in good condition and still am doctoring her ears,they were a mess. She still has an odor about her but it was probably from being a kennel dog for 3 years. She loves to cuddle at nite with me. She is not potty trained yet so have to watch her close. I swear she holds it till I let her out in the front room and then goes. I even think she has lost some weight which she needs to. Sky on the other hand is no closer to liking danny than she was the day I got her. She still barks terrible at him, just the sound of his voice. Her coat is getting a lot darker. We are still waiting for the dna test, heather is going to call about it monday. I ordered a thing called Bark-Free and it should be here this week, hopefully, it gives them a silent sound when they bark that is irritating to them so they quit barking. I will like that for all of them when the mailman comes.Lily is in heat so all the dogs are humping each other, I hate it when they do that. The only one not interested is Bo, as long as he has his bone to chew. Java is getting beautiful, her coat is just gorgeous and soooo soft. I can't wait to see what her puppies will look like. Lola is still small and ornery as ever and attacks the other dogs. Peewee is not so happy about Chalupa coming into the house. They are jealous of each other. Peewee sleeps with Madison so that is ok, its just when they sit with me, one on each side of me. It is Halloween today, the sun is trying to come out. I am here in my witches hat with purple hair waiting for the sick kids to come in. I am hoping we wont be too busy as I am tired today.


----------

